# partial truths and possibilities with accusative



## akana

I am often confused as to whether I should use partitive or accusative when the sentence expresses a partial truth, a possibility, or the sentence is negative because of a grammatical element. One example is:

"Even though they were speaking quickly, I understood almost everything."

Would this be:
_Vaikka he puhuivat nopeasti, ymmärsin melkein kaiken.
_or
_Vaikka he puhuivat nopeasti, ymmärsin melkein kaikkea.
_
A couple of others that confuse me:
_Taidan/Taisin unohtaa sen/sitä.
Jätän sen/sitä sanomatta.
Pessen sen/sitä.
Lienen katsonut sen elokuvan/sitä elokuvaa.
_Any sentence with:_ kai, taitaa, ehkä, varmaan, jne.
_
Any help would be appreciated.

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Vaikka he puhuivat nopeasti, ymmärsin melkein kaiken.
__Taidan/Taisin unohtaa sen.
__Jätän sen sanomatta._
_Pessen sen/sitä.
_"Pessen" is not often used. "Sen" is normally used but you could say "Pesen sitä" to indicate that you *are* wash*ing* "it" at this very moment. You would normally say: "Pesen sen huomenna. Pesen sen joka viikko.
_Lienen katsonut sen elokuvan.
_Usually: "Olen tainnut nähdä sen elokuvan/filmin."

The above sentences are correct.  I cannot envisage the words _kai, taitaa, ehkä_ or _varmaan_ having a role in this at all.

Hän kai ostaa sen huomenna. (esine)
Hän kai ostaa sitä joka vuosi. (aine, esimerkiksi suola, multa jne.)

Hän taitaa osata sen hyvin. (koko asia osataan)
Hän taitaa osata sitä hyvin. (esimerkiksi jotakin kieltä)

Ehkä hän ostaa sen ensi viikolla. (esim. auton)
Ehkä hän ostaa sitä ensi viikolla. (aine)


----------



## akana

Thanks, GOM. This makes sense, it just throws me off when the _meaning_ of the sentence is negative or incomplete, yet the object takes accusative: _Jätän sen sanomatta ≈ En sano sitä. 

_But I guess the same could be said for a lot of sentences that seem pretty clear:_ Unohdin tuoda sen ≈ En tuonut sitä.

_So I guess the key is to look for the grammatical flags: _ei, et, en_ etc.?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Yes, you mostöy need to look out for the negating verb (en, et, ei...) or the word tuskin.
Sanon sen. En sano sitä. Tuskin sanon sitä.

And then you have cases like:
Epäilen sanovani sen. (I think I just might say it.)
Epäilen sanovani sitä. (I doubt I would say it.)

These last two sentences are not very natural, but that's more or less how it works. It is a tricky piece of grammar, and in some cases (like with the verb epäillä) it is better even for us natives to reformulate the sentence in order to avoid misunderstandings.

HTH
S


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Thanks, GOM. This makes sense, it just throws me off when the _meaning_ of the sentence is negative or incomplete, yet the object takes accusative: _Jätän sen sanomatta ≈ En sano sitä. _



Sometimes, though, the partitive suffix isn't the element of the sentence that indicates incompleteness (this might already be clear to you). E.g., in _Ymmärsin melkein kaiken_, the word "melkein" already contributes the incomplete meaning; if you were to put _kaikki _in the partitive, it seems that the resulting sentence would be redundant or unclear (e.g., "I almost partially understood all of it"). Similarly, _Jätän sitä sanomatta _(if comprehensible at all) would mean "I'll leave part of it unsaid".


----------

